# Cool Band Pictures



## drc (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

drc said:


>


I like these photos, it shows real hunting. Its not always birds in your face. Sometimes, all that work scouting, finding em, waking up early, setting up dekes, stubbling blinds, and doing your best calling, they will still land out of shooting range.

I can imagine the audio that goes with the pic is, "Frickin a, they were locked in on us. What happened?"

You know, if you knew exactly what the birds were going to do every time it wouldn't be that much fun.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics and awesome calls! Thanks!

Love my Life Sentence and Short Drop....Im gradually converting our entire hunting group! LOL


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

what kinda camera/lens combo you using?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> I like these photos, it shows real hunting.


There's another kind? Oh, you mean the opposite of those fake TV shows depicting actual hunting scenes. I get it.

Was the the collar and riveted band a go together item, separate, and were they harvested?

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Amazing pictures.


----------

